# FR: quand + temps (passé composé, plus-que-parfait, passé antérieur, passé surcomposé…)



## ndxema

"Je suis rentré, quand j’ (_finir_) cette besogne."

was the question. The answer is "ai eu fini" says the book.

So "ai eu fini" is "had finished" which is good.

Then there is "ai fini" which is literally "have finished" but acts, talks, walks like "finished".

But where does that leave "avais fini"? What is that?

I managed to confuse myself trying to create a 1-to-1 pairings between
tenses.

Any help?

*Moderator note: *Multiple threads merged to create this one. See also FR: use of the passé surcomposé, plus-que-parfait surcomposé, etc.


----------



## janpol

c'est en effet "ai eu fini" qui convient
chaque soir, je rentrais chez moi quand j'avais fini ma besogne (habitude)


----------



## b1947420

Welcome to the forums

"avais fini" is in the plus-que-parfait, whereas "ai fini" is in the parfait.

I don't really understand "ai eu fini" --> "have had finished" suggests to me that someone else (not the grammatical first person) has completed the action?


----------



## radagasty

_Ai eu fini_ is the supercomposed past tense (passé surcomposé) and typically replaces the past anterior in temporal subordinate clauses when the perfect is substituted for the past historic in the main clause.

For example:

Je *rentrai* quand j’*eus fini* cette besogne.

-> Je *suis rentré* quand j'*ai eu fini* cette besogne.

It is not the equivalent of 'have had finished' in English indicating that someone else completing the action.


----------



## Aoyama

radagasty said:


> Ai eu fini is the supercomposed past tense (passé surcomposé) and typically replaces the past anterior in temporal subordinate clauses when the perfect is substituted for the past historic in the main clause.


Absolutely.
This being said, the passé surcomposé (though correct) is not very common nowadays in written French and somewhat pedantic in spoken French.
The example (question) given in the book is a bit unusual, not to mention the word "besogne", a little old-fashioned ...



b1947420 said:


> "ai fini" is in the parfait


passé composé rather ...


----------



## janpol

Aoyama said:


> This being said, the passé surcomposé (though  correct) is not very common nowadays in written French and somewhat  pedantic in spoken French.


Pédant ? si je dis ça à mes voisins du 04...


----------



## Aoyama

_Quelque peu_ pédant j'ai dit ... Maintenant, c'est vrai qu'à la "campagne", en province, et surtout en Provence (dans le sud), ce passé surcomposé est plus fréquemment employé. Fernand Raynaud, on s'en rappelle, l'utilisait dans ses sketches.


----------



## DernierVirage

I've learnt something new today- I lived in France (Paris) for 15 years, worked for a French company, used French 100% of the time and I had never heard or read this construction until today, even with close friends from 30, 06 and 84 (to pick up on what janpol said above).


----------



## pieanne

I don't know what you could use instead...

"Je *rentre* quand *j'ai *fini ma besogne"
> "Je *suis rentré* quand *j'ai eu *fini ..." (one step back into the past)


----------



## janpol

J'entends assez fréquemment cette forme surcomposée dans le village du 04 où je suis en ce moment; je crois que cet emploi vient d'une ressemblance (à confirmer ou à infirmer) avec un temps de la langue provençale. Cela pourrait expliquer le fait que ce sont plutôt les personnes âgées qui emploient cette tournure. Itka doit savoir tout cela, j'espère qu'elle va passer par là...
Si tu n'as jamais entendu employer ce temps, Dernier Virage, c'est que (comme l'a dit Aoyama) tu n'as pas écouté le comique Fernand Raynaud (originaire du Massif Central) : dans l'un de ses sketches, il faisait se lamenter un "pauvre" paysan : "Ca a eu payé", répétait-il...


----------



## itka

Oui, Janpol, je confirme !
Ici (dans le sud en général, mais on l'entend aussi dans la bouche de francophones d'ailleurs, si on y prête attention) ici donc, on l'utilise très souvent. Même si on n'est pas si vieux...
Je l'ai d'ailleurs dit plusieurs fois dans de nombreux fils sur ce sujet, ici par exemple.

Je pense que l'ambigüité vient du fait que ce temps nous est si naturel qu'on n'y fait pas attention et comme d'autre part, on ne l'étudie pas en classe (c'est inutile car il est spontané et sans difficulté aucune) beaucoup de Français pensent qu'il n'existe pas... jusqu'à ce qu'on leur fasse remarquer qu'ils viennent de l'employer sans même s'en rendre compte !

Il suffit de voir l'exemple que donne Pieanne, de l'exercice de ndxema :
_"Je *rentre* quand *j'ai *fini ma besogne"
> "Je *suis rentré* quand *j'ai eu *fini ..."_
Qu'est-ce qu'on pourrait bien dire d'autre qui soit aussi correct ?


----------



## DernierVirage

Janpol - je ne suis effectivement pas un grand amateur des sketches de Raynaud (à l'exception de l'histoire du croissant!).....

Pour revenir à l'exemple cité par itka, je commence à m'inquiéter (sans évidemment vouloir remettre en question ce que vous dites), puisque je suis toujours certain que je n'ai jamais entendu cette façon de tourner la phrase. 

Je me demande ce que je dirais dans ce cas précis et il me semble que je dirais probablement "je suis rentré après avoir fini...." ou "une fois mon travail fini, je suis rentré"......(j'espère que ces deux options sont corrctes!).


----------



## Nicomon

itka said:


> Il suffit de voir l'exemple que donne Pieanne, de l'exercice de ndxema :
> _"Je *rentre* quand *j'ai *fini ma besogne"_
> _> "Je *suis rentré* quand *j'ai eu *fini ..."_
> Qu'est-ce qu'on pourrait bien dire d'autre qui soit aussi correct ?


 Bonjour itka 

S'il faut garder « _quand _»... je ne vois pas autre chose que le passé surcomposé. 
Mais il me viendrait plus spontanément... _Je suis rentré après avoir fini._ Est-ce aussi correct, ou non?


----------



## itka

Salut Nico ! 
Bien sûr que c'est correct ! C'est même probablement ce qu'on dirait le plus souvent. Mais il y a beaucoup de cas où il est indispensable de bien préciser le moment...
"après avoir fini", ça peut être n'importe quand_ plus tard_.  Un événement a lieu après l'autre, mais il n'y a pas forcément de lien entre les deux.
"quand j'ai eu fini" marque davantage le lien, àma.


----------



## DernierVirage

itka said:


> Un événement a lieu après l'autre, mais il n'y a pas forcément de lien entre les deux.
> "quand j'ai eu fini" marque davantage le lien, àma.


 
Si on disait :

- "une fois mon travail fini, je suis rentré" ou
- "dès que mon travail était fini, je suis rentré"

est-ce que ça irait?


----------



## itka

> - "une fois mon travail fini, je suis rentré" ou
> - "dès que mon travail était a été fini, je suis rentré"


Tu pourrais dire aussi, à la forme active :
_"Dès que j'ai fini mon travail, je suis rentré"_
Avec "dès que" ou "une fois que" rien ne t'empêche d'employer le passé composé.


----------



## DernierVirage

C'est justement ça le problème, j'aurais automatiquement dit "dès que j'avais fini mon travail, je suis rentré".

Comme quoi on ne maîtrise jamais une langue à 100%


----------



## itka

> "dès que j'avais fini mon travail, je suis rentré"


Ah non, tu as raison, le plus-que-parfait ne serait pas correct ici !
Tu ne pourrais l'employer qu'avec l'imparfait, pour parler d'une habitude au passé :
_"Dès que j'avais fini mon travail, (chaque soir), je rentr*ais*."_ 
 Exactement comme tu emploierais le présent pour parler d'une habitude actuelle :
_"Dès que j'ai fini mon travail (le soir), je rentr*e*."_

Le plus simple est encore la proposition de Nicomon qui évite tous les soucis de concordance des temps :
_"(Aussitôt) après avoir fini mon travail, je suis rentré"_ 

Tu peux employer tous les temps que tu veux après l'expression 
"(Aussitôt) *après avoir fini* *mon travail*" ---> je rentr*e* (tous les jours)/ ---> je rentr*ais* (habitude au passé)/---> je *suis rentré* (une fois dans le passé) / j'*étais rentré* (une fois dans un passé plus lointain, avant une autre action au passé) /je rentrer*ai* (futur)/ je rentrer*ais* (conditionnel)/ il faudrait que je *sois rentré *(subjonctif passé)/etc.


----------



## cathie61

itka said:


> Tu pourrais dire aussi, à la forme active :
> _"Dès que j'ai fini mon travail, je suis rentré"_
> Avec "dès que" ou "une fois que" rien ne t'empêche d'employer le passé composé.



C'est aussi "dès que + passé composé" qui me vient à l'esprit. Cette forme "ai eu fini" me paraît très étrange même si elle est peut-être correcte. J'ai toujours cru que Fernand Raynaud se moquait du patois des paysans dans ce fameux sketch. 
Personnellement je conseille l'usage du passé composé au lieu de ces formules pédantes, archaïques et très lourdes.


----------



## itka

> pédantes, archaïques et très lourdes.


 Désolée qu'elles te déplaisent ! 
Nous sommes encore très nombreux à les utiliser couramment... Et même pas paysans pour autant ! _(et j'espère aussi ni "pédants" ni "archaïques" !)_

Pour ceux qui ont encore des doutes ou qui voudraient plus de détails sur ces temps, vous pouvez lire l'article de l'Académie Française, ici.


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai lu avec intérêt l'article qu'itka nous a soumis... dans lequel on lit entre autres ceci :


> C’est surtout dans le Midi que l’on emploie le passé surcomposé au lieu du passé composé pour insister sur le caractère révolu et lointain des faits évoqués : « Je l’ai eu su » (sous-entendu : il y a bien longtemps, et j’ai tout oublié). Chez l’humoriste F. Raynaud : « Ça a eu payé » (et non, comme on le voit parfois écrit, _« ça eut _ou _eût payé _»). On considère généralement cet emploi comme dialectal.


 Je trouve un peu contradictoire d'employer dans une même phrase langage _paysan_ et _pédant_. Il me semble que les deux ne vont pas de pair.


----------



## cathie61

itka said:


> Désolée qu'elles te déplaisent !
> Nous sommes encore très nombreux à les utiliser couramment... Et même pas paysans pour autant ! _(et j'espère aussi ni "pédants" ni "archaïques" !)_



Point taken.  Mais, néanmoins,  ce surcomposé -archaïque, lourd et dialectal mais pas vraiment pédant - n'est guère un temps à enseigner à des étrangers qui ont déjà souvent du mal à utiliser correctement le passé composé. 
(D'ailleurs, c'est aussi le cas de bien des Français natifs qui ne savent plus accorder le participe passé avec le COD placé avant le verbe avoir, etc..)


----------



## itka

Si tu avais lu le début de ce fil, tu aurais vu que si nous avons abordé cette question, c'est précisément parce que ndxema l'a posée...

Personnellement, si je devais réformer les programmes de l'enseignement du français aux étrangers, avant de supprimer le chapitre des temps surcomposés, j'éliminerais de leurs tourments l'imparfait et le plus-que-parfait du subjonctif qui, eux du moins, ne s'entendent plus du tout et me paraissent autrement archaïques, lourds et terriblement pédants !

Reste à savoir quelle langue on veut enseigner : le français tel qu'il est, avec ses particularités, ses archaïsmes, son argot ou une langue "basic" comportant trois temps et trois mille mots... L'un n'exclut d'ailleurs pas l'autre, c'est tout le talent d'un prof de savoir à quelle population il s'adresse et de ne pas mettre la charrue avant les bœufs ni le passé surcomposé avant le passé composé.


----------



## janpol

Ce temps a une utilité bien précise. Qu'enseigner à la place ? Le passé antérieur que personne n'utilise à l'oral ? (ce serait pédant de le faire !)
L'accord du participe passé employé avec l'auxiliaire avoir me semble être un tout autre problème.


----------



## Nicomon

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec itka et janpol, pour ce qui est des imparfait/plus-que-parfait du subjonctif et du passé antérieur. 

Comparons ces phrases équivalentes :
_- Quand il eut rangé sa chambre, il alla au cinéma_
_- Quand il a eu rangé sa chambre, il est allé au cinéma_
_- Après avoir rangé sa chambre, il est allé au cinéma_

_- Dès qu'il fut parti, nous mangeâmes_
_- Dès qu'il a été parti, nous avons mangé_
_- Aussitôt après son départ, nous avons mangé_

Bien que le passé surcomposé ne soit pas courant à Montréal - la 3e solution me vient plus spontanément - à mon avis la 2e est moins pédante
... et définitivement plus « vivante » que la première.

Certains disent que cette forme est « archaïque », mais ça ne semble pas l'avis de tous 





> Toutefois, du fait de la désuétude progressive de temps comme le passé simple, les temps surcomposés peuvent combler une lacune dans les possibilités d'expression de la langue.
> Lorsqu'il eut déjeuné, il sortit (correct, mais vieillot ou littéraire)
> Lorsqu'il (ou: après qu'il) a eu déjeuné, il est sorti (correct)


 *Source* (voir usage) 

*Edit* : le mien date de 1980  mais selon les références en bas de page et *ce post* d'un fil précédent, les temps surcomposés sont mentionnés dans le Bescherelle 199*7* 
(et peut-être les éditions ultérieures?)


----------



## Aoyama

> J'entends assez fréquemment cette forme surcomposée dans le village du 04 où je suis en ce moment; je crois que cet emploi vient d'une ressemblance (à confirmer ou à infirmer) avec un temps de la langue provençale.


C'est éminemment possible car je crois avoir lu quelque chose comme ça chez Grevisse ou chez Marcel Cohen.


> l'ambigüité vient du fait que ce temps nous est si naturel qu'on n'y fait pas attention et comme d'autre part, on ne l'étudie pas en classe (c'est inutile car il est spontané et sans difficulté aucune) beaucoup de Français pensent qu'il n'existe pas... jusqu'à ce qu'on leur fasse remarquer qu'ils viennent de l'employer sans même s'en rendre compte !


Hum ... Est-il vraiment si naturel ? Mais je suis d'accord que beaucoup de Français ignorent jusqu'à l'existence de ce passé surcomposé ...


> _Je *suis rentré* quand *j'ai eu *fini ..."_


c'est beau comme de l'antique, 


> Mais il me viendrait plus spontanément... _Je suis rentré après avoir fini_


----------



## AH92

Bonjour !

Quand les serviteurs eurent fini de mettre la table convenablement, tout le monde se précipita vers la nourriture.

My translation: When the servants had finished laying the table properly, everyone rushed toward the food.

Could it have been _avaient fini_ instead? Would the meaning have changed in any way?

Quand les serviteurs avaient fini de mettre la table convenablement, tout le monde se précipita vers la nourriture.

Merci d'avance !


----------



## olivier68

Hi AH92,

Non, votre suggestion ne peut pas fonctionner _en français_.

Il faudrait écrire :

_Quand les serviteurs avaient fini de mettre la table convenablement, tout le monde se précipita*it* vers la nourriture._

Mais ce n'est plus le même sens.

---> _quand ils eurent fini_ : c'est un passé antérieur au mode indicatif. Il traduit un fait, achevé/réalisé, dans le passé, à un moment bien défini. Ce moment précède l'action de se précipiter (passé simple, action passée, également achevée).

---> _quand les serviteurs avaient fini _: c'est un imparfait au mode indicatif. Ici, il a le sens d'une action qui, certes est achevée, mais qui est répétitive
dans le temps (par exemple : _chaque soir/midi/jour_)... et celà ne peut qu'induire une notion analogue dans la suite (ici : la répétition de l'action de se précipiter _chaque soir/midi/jour_), ou, éventuellement... le temps qu'il faut à l'action de se précipiter.

Encore un problème de concordance des temps... et d'aspect, au sens grammatical du terme (perfectif vs. imperfectif).


----------

